# Autotrail Excel?



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Is there any information available for this new range.
ATs website makes no mention and the link on it, to the Excel, is still dead.
PS. They don't answer emails either!


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

There is a full write-up in Practical Motorhome magazine.
Gerry


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Went over one in some detail at the NEC.

Compact coachbuilt with a loo so small that I don,t fit!

Also, just try picking up a bar of soap when in the shower.

Dissapointing as it could have been a nice bargain van.

C.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Thanks for that..Luckily I fit in most spaces :wink:


----------



## jacder (May 1, 2005)

I found more info on Todds Motorhomes website at
www.toddsmotorhomes.co.uk

Jacder


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Thanks jacder,
The dealers are ahead of the factory :roll:


----------

